# How do you add ICC profiles to Lightroom.



## Popparazzi

Running the product on a PC, have tried everything I know and followed comments from other sites. I still can not get it to happen.


----------



## ButchM

Are you talking about printer/paper profiles.


----------



## Popparazzi

Yes, printer profiles,that will show up when you are in the print module, under other.


----------



## ButchM

I found the following at the link below not sure if this will help, I'm sure others will chime in with offerings as well.

Link

"To add custom printer profiles, place the profile in your computer?s Colorsync (Mac) or Color (WIN) folder. On the Mac this folder is found in the Library folder. On Windows the Color folder a bit hidden so I suggest searching for the .icm extension to find it.

After placing the new profile in the Colorsync folder restart Lightroom, and the next time you select Other the profile should appear in the list.

Let me amplify the warning found in the Print module Color management pane: if you use a custom profile, it?s very important you go to your printer driver dialog box and turn off color management. You don?t want the custom and printer management to BOTH manage your colors."


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Popparazzi said:


> Yes, printer profiles,that will show up when you are in the print module, under other.



I trust that you have found Butch's answer ok. 
Could you please add your name and system into your signature. Thanks.


----------



## waverman45

I see the folder where the color profiles are, and I've created new profiles for our printers, but when I go into Lightroom and try to open a profile all I see is an empty box. How do I get profile to load in Lightroom?


----------



## samdring

I thought a right click in windows on the new profile gives the option to install??


----------



## waverman45

Not in mine. It shows an empty Profiles box. I've tried to right click it and nothing happens.


----------



## RikkFlohr

You must right-click on the profile (the ICC Profile File) from with a Windows Explorer dialog. It will then give you the option to install. 

Clicking in Lightroom won't be effective until Windows recognizes the profile. Once the profile is installed, clicking in the Profile: in the Print Job Panel and then choosing "Other..." will bring up a list of active profiles in your system. Check the profiles you want to appear. The same dialog can be accessed in the Export Dialog under the File Settings section by pulling down "Color Space:" and choosing "Other..."


----------



## waverman45

I did all that, installed the profiles from the color file in the windows system32 file, restarted lightroom and still get nothing.


----------



## RikkFlohr

Let's start at the beginning again.

If you go to the Print Job Panel and left-click on Profile:, what happens? 

Do you see both Managed by Printer and Other…?

If you see Other…, and click it does a Choose Profiles window appear?
If it appears, are you saying it is empty?


----------



## waverman45

At the bottom of the Print Page is "PRINT JOB" inside that is "Color Management" Under Profile I click on "Manage by Printer" It asks me to select Manage by Printer or Other. If I click Other it brings up a box with nothing in it. I did a screen capture but can't figure out how to attach the image to this message.


----------



## waverman45

Here's a link to the image in Photobucket

http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/Capt_Taggert/Friday%2'night%2'hop/icc.jpg


----------



## Denis Pagé

Empty? Surprising! Try to find any file with the icc suffix as *.icc on your system and tell us the path to those.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

How are you creating the profile? Is it definitely an RGB profile as LR will ignore CMYK ones.


----------



## waverman45

Here's what the icc profile folder looks like. 
http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/Capt_Taggert/Friday%2'night%2'hop/spool.jpg


----------



## mackliz2

I'm having a similar problem. I updated to newer driver for Canon Pro9''' Mark II and now when I look for profiles under color management I see profiles for two other printers I have used but the Pro9''' profiles have been deleted. I can see them under ColorSync in the driver but none in Lightroom! I have turned Lightroom and computer on and off (several times) but the profiles do not appear. Where did they go and how do I get them back?
Thanks.


----------



## happycranker

Hi with Windows XP the folder for profiles is C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color . This is where all the icc profiles live. Sorry can't help with MAC, but someone else will help.


----------



## samdring

[quote author=waverman45 link=topic=136.msg63743#msg63743 date=1269968439]
Here's what the icc profile folder looks like. 
http://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww317/Capt_Taggert/Friday%2'night%2'hop/spool.jpg
[/quote]

Notice that Windows (and, of course, your profiles folder) is not on your 'c' drive. Surely LR can't be so rigid as to make that a problem?


----------



## Brad Snyder

Wouldn't think so, I ran Lr for the first two years with Windows, Program Files, etc, on the K: drive. That system didn't even have a C:\ drive for quite a while, until another mission-critical app complained....


----------



## mackliz2

I solved my problem on the Mac OS by deleting Canon printer driver and all files. Restarting computer and downloading same driver software. This time Lightroom contained all the canon ICC profiles.


----------



## waverman45

I'm creating .icc profiles via Color Munki.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Maybe the 'type' of icc profile you are creating is not being seen by LR as printing profile ??


----------



## Denis Pagé

: I created my owns with the ColorMunki and never had a problem...


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Can ColorMunki create different types of profile ?


----------



## Popparazzi

Running the product on a PC, have tried everything I know and followed comments from other sites. I still can not get it to happen.


----------



## samdring

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=136.msg63865#msg63865 date=127'237996]
Maybe the 'type' of icc profile you are creating is not being seen by LR as printing profile ??
[/quote]

..but OP has already shown that in LR, NO profiles are shown - it's empty. Even if (doubtful) something was wrong with creating profiles, at least, the standard profiles loaded with the printer would show up in LR.
I still wonder about C vs H drive!


----------

